# FS: Axolotl's



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Wildtypes sold out, 4 leucistic axolotl's available at $65/each


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Still have some guys left


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

you're making it hard not to finally break down and get a couple of those cute little guys!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Sliver said:


> you're making it hard not to finally break down and get a couple of those cute little guys!


Jst dooo ittt...  I saw them at the show last weekend, SUPER cute!


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

how big of a setup do i need for two of these guys?


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow lol If someone bought these they would be keeping the species alive as of 2010 they were listed as critically endangered ! I would get some but my tank is kinda full already :S


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

So tell me what sort of substate is best as well as food, tank size, heck i need all the care guidelines so i can keep them happy. missed out on the show last week damn.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Tank requirements are a minimum 10 gallons per axolotl. If you were to get 2, I'd say a footprint of 36" x 12" - 18" would be good for them. Substrate can either be slate tile, bare bottom or a really fine sand. I've tried slate tile a few times, it looks decent, is easy to clean in the meantime, but the silicone breaks down and poop gets trapped under the slate.

As for food, earth worms are #1, bloodworms, appropriate soft-sinking pellet food. I do carry the pellet food as well  Minimal lighting, if any at all, so they don't get stressed out....

These guys have been listed as critically endangered since about 2006. Keep in mind that recommend a species only tank due to the fact that most fish will nip at their gills, or the axolotl will eat the fish. White could minnows or guppies have been kept with them... but eventually "disappear".


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

look's like i'm cleaning out and disinfecting my 35 and buying some sand... ... thanx ... david


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

They look wicked, great little guys, best to you


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Grete_J said:


> Keep in mind that recommend a species only tank due to the fact that most fish will nip at their gills, or the axolotl will eat the fish. White could minnows or guppies have been kept with them... but eventually "disappear".


a way to control 'surpluses'!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Still have some axies left


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Still have a few left


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

2 axolotl's left!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Still have a couple axolotl's looking for new homes


----------



## Fishmaniac (Aug 24, 2011)

*Axolotls*

Hey there I've never used this site before but do you have any left?


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

great deal. goodluck on the sale.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Fishmaniac said:


> Hey there I've never used this site before but do you have any left?


There's still a few wild types left, as well as our leucistics. They'll be for sale at the BCRC show in Abbotsford tomorrow and Sunday


----------



## StickS (Sep 5, 2010)

These things are really cool. Don't want to open another tank to start them yet. But needed to ask; how do you have 2 and a quarter dogs? Really baffles me.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

StickS said:


> These things are really cool. Don't want to open another tank to start them yet. But needed to ask; how do you have 2 and a quarter dogs? Really baffles me.


The 7lb, half blind dog who'll only play with rabbits is 1/4 dog  she's special


----------

